# Can a dogs diet affect his temperament?



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Today I was talking to a fellow dog owner who reccomended raw or higher protein diet to help reduce anxiety or fearfulness in dogs. Her understanding high carb diets can increase this behavior. I cant find anything on internet to support this. Just wondering if anyone had info to support this or not support?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

YES -- your friend is right . 

I was actually going to open a thread or include this on one already in existence.

To add to my large library I got myself another book .

Very interesting . Just got it Friday -- took it to market today to read in the quieter times between customers . CHILL OUT FIDO! How to Calm Your Dog . published by Dogwise .

Quote Diet -- It is recognized by many dog professionals that diet can impact a dog's behaviour. Steve Lindsay's well respected Handbook of Applied Dog Behaviour and Training cites a number of scientific studies supporting this claim. Because this is such an important subject , I have devoted an entire chapter to it (See Chapter 2) "

the author Nan Kene Arthur provides that information from pages 25 to 32 . 

That, and personal experience in helping change behaviour with some stressed and hyper ( kids' sugar high) type dogs .


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf is on the opposite, as recommended by his trainer. Trainer recommended no higher then 24%. His current kibble is 24%, we had been keeping him at 22%. The higher the protein, the quicker he is to react. I can see the difference in behavior with just the 2% difference. It will be a learning experience as we work him up on the protein levels.

As far as documentation, I have none; just observations of my hooligan.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I could not find any scholarly articles either. 
The only thing I could think about is if a dog were sensitive to an ingredient then it might not be feeling as well as it should and could result in a mental disturbance or if it was deficient in a vitamin or mineral. Same as in humans I suppose. Or if it has a physical illness. like diabetes, then too many carbs over time affects the blood vessels, causes inflammation not only in the body but in the brain too and that could affect temperament.

I just read your friend was also talking about high carbs. I first only looked into high protein. But anytime a body is out of balance, too many carbs or protein it will have a reaction. Bodies want to be in homeostasis.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

There are 2 studies that I know of that link aggression to higher protein levels in the diet. I will link those studies here when I can get to my references.

I know one study is referenced in The Well Adjusted Dog by Dr. Dodson.

David Winners


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

Whole Dog Journal, if I recall correctly, addresses the fact that some carbohydrates, like corn, do negatively affect a dog's serotonin levels. Lower serotonin is linked to anxiety, hyperactivity, and aggression. The theory is that lower carbohydrate foods will reduce hyperactivity because then there is not the likelihood of spikes in blood sugar. I have heard that tryptophan supplements can help to boost low serotonin levels (which would also aid an anxious or fearful dog.)


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Some people suggest feeding high energy foods such as the more premium, highly concentrated kibble with high percentages of protein to dogs with inactive life styles is not a good thing as it tends to make the dogs more hyperactive, this may lead to anxiety? When I say 'inactive life styles' I mean your average pet that gets exercise for an hour or two a day compared to a working dog. 

Feeding kibble with only 20% to 24% protein may lessen a dogs hyperactivity.

From my experience, I would say increasing raw and decreasing kibble has made them calmer. I suspect this may have something to do with the amount of protein they were getting as the kibble I feed them is a grain free high protein one. Apparently actual raw meat does not contain as much protein as some of the high end kibbles and it is the amount of protein a dog gets that affects them. 

I don't have any supporting evidence, just my own experience and conversations I have had with my vet.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Carmen and David, just ordered 2 more books lol


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh yeah? I just ordered one -- (thanks David)


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

carmspack said:


> YES -- your friend is right .
> 
> I was actually going to open a thread or include this on one already in existence.
> 
> ...


Please do post a thread when you have time. I would love to read it

Glad someone explained raw has less protein, as I was going to ask. I thought more meat meant more protein.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I had also heard that higher protein levels can raise aggression. Was talking to a woman who had five dogs, some of whom were becoming quarrelsome. She changed them to a lower protein kibble and the quarreling stopped. I haven't read any studies on this phenomenon, just personal anecdotes, but it's interesting.


----------

